# Old Horsey pictures...



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I was thinking about the horses I had as a kid and went looking for some pictures. I uploaded a couple new ones and I thought it would be fun to share some of my old, childhood pictures. These were from the 60's and early 70's. 

First me when I was a little girl with a draft horse - unfortunately I don't know whose horse it was, though he was on my Grandpa's farm:










Then me and Duke, my first own horse:










Then my mother's nice OTTB as a grown up, she was a successful hunter and hunter hack and a grand daughter of Man O War (well, I was always proud of that! lol) Faithful Linda. We owned her before we got Duke and kept her after as well:










Then my favorite girl, Tango. She was a half Arab/half TB that took more after the TB side. I can't even begin to say what that horse meant to me:



















Then a picture of my Star, who was my most recent horse, my girlie that we lost 3 years ago, I still miss her! She was 3/4 Arab and 1/4 Pinto, dual registered 1/2 Arab and Paint (but who cares!). She was my bud:










There... now you have pictures, so you know it happened! lol Please post some pictures of your past in horses!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

You have definitely had some good horses in your life ... wonderful memories.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Those are great pictures!~ Love the first one WOW!!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

That dapple grey draft is just goreous! They all are!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I wish my father remembered that horse, whose it was and why I was in his childhood home petting it! I think its simply gorgeous myself!


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Awesome pictures. I wish I had pictures of my past with horses. Your Duke looks like he was a handful. LOL


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow...your horses were all beautiful! I wanted nothing more than a horse growing up. This is really the reason we ended up on 5 acres....to live vicariously through my daughter!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Faithful Linda looks so much like my OTTB, who is also a Man of War descendent!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet pics.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I sure enjoy looking at the pictures and remembering my old companions and the good times we had.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

A friend on her half Percheron gelding.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Me with horse 25 years ago.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

That is such a stunning horse haypoint. Is the dapple gray in my first picture a Percheron?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

GrannyCarol said:


> That is such a stunning horse haypoint. Is the dapple gray in my first picture a Percheron?


I would guess that she's at least 1/2 percheron. That white horse was dapple when younger. Like the song, " the old gray mare, she ain't what she used to be" , they eventually turn white.
Here is one just starting to dapple:


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I love the dapple grey very pretty.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

cool thread, thanks for sharing all these! wow, some good looking horses too!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

The photo I posted with the mare with braids, she is a week away from having her first foal. Taken last March..


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Haypoint - she has the sweetest face ever... do you have any pictures of her baby? Not an "old" horsie picture, but hey! It's winter and I don't have a horse, so I'm fishing for more pictures! lol


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Love the Photos Carol and Hay point!

My old photos are all snaps, still in a box but some day I will get around to scanning them. ;O)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I got lucky, my brother and my father scanned all of dad's old photos, that's where these came from.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Love the horses, GrannyCarol, especially Tango, but I have to say...you were a very cute kid!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Lisa - I have to laugh! Too bad time took care of that... hehe Thanks! Tango was one of THOSE horses, you know what I mean, the sort you can tell stories about forever. I don't have a scanned picture of my other really good horse, our little QH gelding that was just a great little horse - not in talent, but in heart and cute as can be to boot!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

There is a picture of the dapple grey (with braids) with her day old colt, Jake.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is a shot of Oatie, son of that white horse in an earlier photo. He weighes 2380 pounds. This was taken 7 years ago. He is healthy and retired. He pulled a lot of firewood and saw logs out of the woodlot and did a bunch of sleigh rides.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness he is beautiful and very big...what kind is he?


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

My goodness these pics bring back memories.
My first one was a little black shetland named Spider. We had to move and he was sold. My parents told me he ran away to find a girlfriend. I was 4 and believed that for a few years. Lol.
Next ones were an old quarter horse and another shetland. Old Eagle and Peanut. I could ride ol Eagle better than I could Peanut because Peanut liked to buck alot. 
Then my dad got on this kick about breaking shetland/welsh crosses for kids to ride. Oh lord, I was the one who was doing that most of the time because dad was too heavy. I was on the ground more than I was in the saddle a lot of times. My body still hurts just thinking about it. We went through about if I remember right 19 before my dad decided to stop. I don't remember any of their names, or even if they had any.
Then there was Tinsey and Lady Bars Belby. Tinsey was a little cow pony only 14 hands but she was quick on her feet. Dad bought her off a ranch that retired her. Lady Bars Belby was a daughter or grandaughter, I can't rember, its been close to 30 years, to 3 Bars Belby from outside of Nocona Texas. 
Then the last horses I had were Milly and Molly. I had to sell them about 4 years ago, couldn't afford to keep them plus me being a truck driver I wasn't getting to spend much time with them. 
Molly's Official name was Lady Gautier out of Louisianna. She was 19 at the time and she had been a barrel racer.
Her companion was a 4 year old paint filly who I called Milly. She had the Delta line in her family, right off hand I can't remmber her official name. I would have to look it up but she was out of Louisiana too.
I miss all of my horses, but I do have the memories.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Oatie is a registered Percheron. He was black when he was born. Gradually turned dapple and then white. Holding those legs up to trim hooves takes a strong back.
Here he is pulling a sled of firewood. The sled is made of some steel runners and an old fuel oil tank.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

That foal is so strong and stout! What a handsome fella! And Oatie has the most lovely eyes and expression, I love it.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I live in an area that is deficient in Selenium. I have discovered that an injection of E-Se to the mare a couple weeks before foaling helps her and the colts will stand straighter on their pasterns, get up quicker.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh there's some GREAT pictures here!
Here's a couple pictures of my horses, I have 2, these are the first 2 I've ever actually owned and needless to say they are my pride and joy.  

Zeus, my Thoroughbred Gelding (chestnut). He's an ex-racer, grandson of Seattle Slew, can you tell!? 
Gypsy, my Quarter Horse Mare (bay)


----------

